# On Road Racing Sunday Hobby Town USA Daphne AL



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

On Road Racing Sunday Nov 30th
Hobby Town USA Daphne AL 
Racing starts at 1:00
http://www.mobilercracing.com/index.php
http://www.mobilercracing.com/flyers/onroad_flyer.pdf
Classes:
Novice Oval 
Pancar Oval 4 cell 19t and 6 cell stock
Nastruck Oval 6 cell stock
Stock Sedan Touring
Nitro Sedan Touring
Electric Late model Oval (Mod motor 6 cell or 7.4 lipo)
Nitro Late model Oval
1/12th Scale 4 cell 19t


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

The next Race is on Oct 5th...


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next race is on Oct 19th...:thumbsup:


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next race is on Nov 2nd....


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next race is Sunday Nov 30th.....


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Racing Will Be Starting At 12 Now, So We Can Get Everything Done While We Have Light.registration Will Be Open Till 11:45 And First Heats At 12.....


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

*Next Onroad Race - Sun, Jan 11, 2009*

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Jan 11, 2009... This will be the first race of the 2009 point series....


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race is Sunday Jan 25th....SO WE CAN GET EVERYTHING DONE WHILE WE HAVE LIGHT..... REGISTRATION WILL BE OPEN TILL 11:45 AND HEATS BEGIN AT 12.....


----------



## Mike Clark (Apr 28, 2007)

TeamGPT88 said:


> Next Onroad Race is Sunday Jan 25th....SO WE CAN GET EVERYTHING DONE WHILE WE HAVE LIGHT..... REGISTRATION WILL BE OPEN TILL 11:45 AND HEATS BEGIN AT 12.....


What classes do you run? I have been dying to turn right.


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Classes:
Novice Oval 
Pancar Oval (4 cell 19t / 6 cell or 7.4 lipo 27t brushed / 13.5 )
Nastruck Oval ( 6 cell or 7.4 lipo 27t brushed or 17.5 )
Stock Sedan Touring (27t brushed / 13.5 6 cell or 7.4 lipo)
Nitro Sedan Touring 
Electric Late model Oval (Mod motor 6 cell or 7.4 lipo)
Nitro Late model Oval
1/12th Scale 4 cell 19t


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

I race mainly electric sedan and nitro sedan....
Right now Electric sedan, nitro sedan, pancar oval, and novice oval are the classes that run on a regular basis...


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Feb 08, 2009


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Feb 15, 2009


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sunday March 1st 2009


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sunday March 15th 2009....


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Apr 05, 2009


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Apr 26, 2009


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, May 24, 2009 In Daphne...:wave:


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next On Road race is in Daphne Al on Sunday June 7th....


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Jun 21, 2009


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Jul 19, 2009


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Aug 02, 2009


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Sep 13, 2009


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Sep 27, 2009


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Oct 25, 2009


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Nov 08, 2009


----------



## TeamGPT88 (Aug 25, 2002)

TeamGPT88 said:


> Next Onroad Race - Sun, Nov 08, 2009


Sun, Nov 08, 2009 was the last race to be held at the Daphne AL Hobbytown... The Daphne Hobbytown closed it's doors for good during the Thanksgiving weekend...
However, the on road club will continue to race and the races will be held at the Mobile Hobbytown...

Next Onroad Race - Sun, Dec 20, 2009 
Registration starts at noon races at 1pm

Ambassador Center
312 Schillinger Rd., Suite Q
Mobile, AL 36608

On Road Racing Sunday Hobby Town USA Mobile AL 
Classes:

Novice Touring

Pancar Oval 4 cell 19t, 6 cell/ 7.4 lipo stock 27T or 13.5, 

Pro Stock Sedan Touring--- 
Touring Bodies / Rubber Tires / 27 Turn Motors and 13.5 Brushless Motors. Motors are open to any modifying as long as you meet the 27 Turn for Brushed and 13.5 for Brushless. Think of this as a open motor rule on stock motors. Bearings are welcome... Timing changes are welcome... Qualifiers – 7 mins, A Main 7 mins....Weight for Elec. Sedan is 1425g ----6 cell or 7.4 lipo

Nitro Sedan Touring

1/12th Scale 4 cell 19t


----------

